# Windows über 2 Bildschirme, sekundärer bleibt schwarz weiß!



## CrazyFreddy (4. Januar 2006)

Grüß euch!

Ich habe schon ne Menge probiert, komm einfach nicht darauf was der Fehler sein könnte, hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen:

Ich betreibe Monitor und Fernseher über eine Grafikkarte (XFX - Geforce 7800 GT), sprich über die DVI Ausgang betreibe ich den Monitor und über den SVideo - Composite Adapter steuer ich den Fernseher an.

Wenn der Computer hochfährt passt eigentlich noch alles, ich seh auf beiden Bildschirmen das gleiche Bild (Bios) und vorallem in Farbe!
Windows Logo erscheint, passt, Farben sind zu erkennen!

Kaum aber ist man in der grünen Windows Landschaft angekommen erinnert das Bild am Fernseher eher einer Mondlandschaft.
Am Monitor verändert sich nichts, aber am Fernseher:
Grautöne wohin das Auge reicht, Farbe? Schwarz / Weiß, mehr ist nicht 
Ob Hintergrund oder DVD Filme, egal!


Ich verwende die neusten offiziellen WHQL zertifizierten Treiber von Nvidia.com
(ich glaub 81.98)

Hab mit denen schon einiges umgestellt, leider ohne Erfolg.
Auch wie ich die Bildschirme aufteile (Split, Clone, Merge) ist von keiner Bedeutung.

Ich hoffe Ihr habt einige Tipp's auf Lager, schließlich will ich auch meinem Fernseher keine S/W DVD's ansehen 


Vielen Dank schonmals!

Fred


----------



## axn (4. Januar 2006)

Nvidia Menüs sind immer etwas kompliziert. Wichtige Optionen verstecken sich da manchmal im 3. Untermenü. Leider kann ich die einzelnen Befehle gerade nicht Prüfen. Du aktivierst den Dualview und hast für den TV dann unten Geräteeinstellungen. Irgendwo gibt es dann ein 'Erweitert...' und dort kannst du das Signal für den S-Video Ausgang wählen. Du hast sicherlich einen S-Video-Chinch-Adapter Verwendet, das Signal ist aber immer noch ein S-Video. Einfach umstellen, dann klappts.
Viel Spaß beim Suchen!

mfg

axn


----------



## CrazyFreddy (5. Januar 2006)

Danke erstmal für die Antwort!

Aber sobald ich es umstelle wird der TV ganz schwarz?! 

Noch eine Möglichkeit die euch einfällt ?  

Wäre dankbar!

Fred


----------



## axn (5. Januar 2006)

Habe eben mal ein bisschen gegoogelt und bin auf unzählige Foren gestoßen, die das gleiche Problem besprechen. Es scheint bei einigen aus mir unerklärlichen Gründen wirklich überhaupt nicht zu funktionieren... Ich hab ihn nur überflogen, aber schau dir mal diesen Beitrag an:http://www.wintotal-forum.de/index.php/topic,61684.0.html 
Der geht über 4 Seiten, vielleicht findet sich am Ende eine Lösung.


----------



## CrazyFreddy (6. Januar 2006)

Unglaublich, herzlichen Dank!

Dass das ganze sich jetzt zur Lötarbeit hinschlägt dachte ich zwar nicht, aber ich werds versuchen, ich poste dann obs was genützt hat.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## axn (6. Januar 2006)

Kann mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen, dass es nicht auch anders funktionieren soll...
Bin aber gespannt auf das Ergebnis!
Viel Glück.


----------

